# White log wood fence?



## *luxebabe* (Apr 3, 2020)

how do you get that white wood log/tree branch birch looking fence? its not connected its like just vertical white logs


----------



## Splinter (Apr 3, 2020)

It's the log stakes customized I think.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 3, 2020)

Splinter said:


> It's the log stakes customized I think.



idk if this is true or not because i havent tested it for myself, but people have said u cant customize fences.


----------



## Pecora (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes, but the log stakes aren't considered fences. They are just objects that look like them when you place them - and you can customize them.


----------



## *luxebabe* (Apr 3, 2020)

Pecora said:


> Yes, but the log stakes aren't considered fences. They are just objects that look like them when you place them - and you can customize them.


how do you get log stakes?


----------



## Pecora (Apr 3, 2020)

I think you have the recipe right from the start. If I remember correctly you need 4 * normal wood. 

Here is a picture, you should be able to craft them on every workbench:


----------



## *luxebabe* (Apr 3, 2020)

OMG ty so much im so dumb haha I found them


----------

